# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 > سوال: قدرت وای فای

## nasirm

سلام
کسی از دوستان میدونه چه جوری میشه لیست wifi های را با وی بی دید
و چه جوری میشه قدرت یک وای فای را به صورت لحظه ای نشان داد.

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

بیا سرچ می‌زدی راحت تر بودی که.

https://www.google.com/search?biw=33...iz.nINNt8E8WXo

----------


## nasirm

ممنون از راهنمایی شما
با این کد میشه دستورات cmd ویندوز را اجرا کرد
لیست وای فای ها هم میشه دید
چه جوری قدرت سیگنال وای فای را نشون بدم

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

با کدوم دستور؟

----------

